
Trying Out LLVM 4.0's LLD Linker - mirceasoaica
https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&amp;item=lld4-linux-tests&amp;num=3
======
gus_massa
Wrong URL. Try resubmitting again.

Correct URL:
[https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=lld4-lin...](https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=lld4-linux-
tests&num=3)

Anyway, some comments:

It's confusing that each graphic has a different order. I'd like that for
example in each graphic the order were LD / Gold / LLD or something.

I'd also like a final table with all the values. Perhaps normalizing them so
LD has always time=100%, or perhaps that in each benchmark the slowest has
time=100%.

